# Bass baits



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is a couple pictures of some of my bass baits.

http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc114/countrykat7/HPIM2276.jpg

http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc114/countrykat7/HPIM2275.jpg


What ya think?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Very, very nice looking baits!!! My favorite is the white skirt with the willow and colorado blades, probably because when I do bass fish it is usually clear water. Keep up the good work and keep posting pics.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Really nice work on those baits! Ever since I got into making lures, I still can't figure out if I'm saving money by making my own baits, or spending more money on parts for my shop inventory so I can make more baits Keep up the good work. :B


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Wolfhook120 said:


> Really nice work on those baits! Ever since I got into making lures, I still can't figure out if I'm saving money by making my own baits, or spending more money on parts for my shop inventory so I can make more baits Keep up the good work. :B


I think in the infant stages of building lures, many probably begin with the goal to save a little money, but soon realize it is so much more than that. It becomes a theraputic escape from life's daily challenges. It doesn't take long to realize the pay back is more from the tranquility and peace gained while creating your vision of the next great lure. In the end, the hard costs of lure building wanes simply because you get so much more from the experience than saving a few bucks. 

In reality, you'll spend more money building instead of going to the store and buying them...but I can't think of any better therapy for the money (except maybe time on the water)...and that doesn't include the added gratification you get when one of your creations hangs a nice fish!!

Keep building..it is good for the soul!!!


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome stuff, countrykat, shoot me a pm as i have a crap load of parts that you might be intrested in(swap??) i have brass beads, brass bodies, large gold delta blades, large silver deltas, as well as large plastic triples in white and red,

Etch


----------

